
Breaking your mind currying functions in ruby - cpow85
https://blog.browntreelabs.com/breaking-your-mind-currying-functions-in-ruby/
======
ezekg
I think you have a few JS/Ruby examples mixed up, which makes the article kind
of hard to follow. But on topic--I absolutely love Ruby, but I don't think
I'll ever get used to Ruby's call syntax, e.g. foo.(), foo[], foo.call(), with
the latter being my preferred method.

...it's like Matz purposefully made the language feel and look terrible when
used functionally. :)

